# Smoltz takes on Tiger



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Eyeing a second career, Smoltz takes on Tiger

By Tim Brown

Thursday, Feb 22, 2007 8:11 pm EST

ORLANDO, Fla. – The place was Isleworth Country Club, Tiger Woods' home course.

The players were Woods, John Smoltz, Jeff Francoeur and Adam LaRoche.

The teams were Woods on one side, everybody else on the other, best ball.

The Golf Channel reported Woods won 16 of 18 holes Monday afternoon, which Smoltz, probably the best golfer in baseball, scoffed at. He did concede Woods won, however.

The golf thing has teased Smoltz for years. He's said to be a four handicap. His backyard looks like a training center, with two greens and nine tees.

And he's dying to know if the mental tools of baseball can be carried into upper-tier, competitive golf.

"There are times I really think I can," he said.

Eyeing a second career, Smoltz takes on Tiger - 2007 Spring Training - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------

